# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون تنظيم السجون المصري وتعديلاته

## لارين

قانون السجون المصري بالقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1956

قانون السجون المصري 

قرار رئيس الجمهورية

بالقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1956

فى شأن تنظيم السجون

باسم الأمة

رئيس الجمهورية،

بعد الاطلاع على القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1937 بإصدار قانون العقوبات والقوانين المعدلة له.


وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 180 لسنة 1949 بلائحة السجون والقوانين المعدلة له.

وعلى القانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950 بإصدار قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والقوانين المعدلة له.

وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 21 لسنة 1936 بشأن المحكوم عليهم فى جرائم الصحافة المعدل بالقانون رقم 636 لسنة 1954.

وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 فى شأن جوازات السفر وإقامة الأجانب والقوانين المعدلة له.

وعلى ما ارتأه مجلس الدولة.

قرر القانون الآتى:

(1) أنواع السجون

مادة 1- السجون على أربعة أنواع:

أ- الليمانات.

ب- سجون عمومية.

جـ- سجون مركزية.

د- سجون خاصة تنشأ بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية تعين فيه فئات المسجونين الذين يودعون بها وكيفية معاملتهم وشروط الإفراج عنهم.

ويصدر وزير الداخلية قرارا بتعيين الجهات التى تنشأ فيها السجون من كل نوع ودائرة كل منها.

مادة 1 مكرر[1]- يودع كل من يحجز أو يعتقل أو يتحفظ عليه أو تسلب حريته على أى وجه، فى أحد السجون المبينة فى المادة السابقة، أو أحد الأماكن التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية وتسرى عليها جميع الأحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون على أن يكون حق الدخول فيها المنصوص عليها فى المادة 85 للنائب العام أو من ينيبه من رجال النيابة العامة بدرجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل.

مادة 2- تنفذ الأحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة على الرجال فى الليمان.

ولا يجوز وضع القيد الحديدى فى قدمى المحكوم عليه داخل الليمان أو خارجه إلا إذا خيف هربه وكان لهذا الخوف أسباب معقولة، وذلك بناء على أمر يصدره مدير عام مصلحة السجون.

مادة 3- تنفذ الأحكام الصادرة ضد الأشخاص الآتى ذكرهم فى سجن عمومى.

أ- المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة السجن.

ب- النساء المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة.

جـ- الرجال المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة الذين ينقلون من الليمانات لأسباب صحية أو لبلوغهم سن الستين أو لقضائهم فيها نصف المدة المحكوم عليهم بها أو ثلاث سنوات أى المدتين أقل وكان سلوكهم حسناً خلالها.

ويصدر مدير عام السجون قرار بتشكيل لجنة لتقدير صلاحية المسجون لنقله من الليمان. وإذا انحرف سلوك المسجون فى السجن جاز إعادته إلى الليمان.

د- المحكوم عليهم بالحبس لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر إلا إذا كانت المدة الباقية وقت صدور الحكم أقل من ذلك ولم يكونوا مودعين من قبل فى سجن عمومى.

مادة 4- تنفذ العقوبة فى سجن مركزى على الأشخاص الذين لم يرد ذكرهم فى المادتين السابقتين وعلى الأشخاص الذين يكونون محلاً للإكراه البدنى تنفيذاً لأحكام مالية، على أنه يجوز وضعهم فى سجن عمومى إذا كان أقرب إلى النيابة، أو إذا ضاق بهم السجن المركزى.
 قبول المسجونين
 مادة 5- لا يجوز إيداع أى إنسان فى سجن إلا بأمر كتابى موقع من السلطات المختصة بذلك قانوناً ولا يجوز أن يبقى فيه بعد المدة المحددة بهذا الأمر.

مادة 6- يجب على مدير السجن أو مأموره أو الموظف الذى يعين لهذا الغرض قبل قبول أى إنسان فى السجن أن يتسلم صورة من أمر الإيداع بعد أن يوقع على الأصل بالاستلام ويرد الأصل لمن أحضر السجين ويحتفظ بصورة موقعة ممن أصدر الأمر بالسجن.

مادة 7- عند نقل المسجون من سجن إلى آخر ترسل معه إلى السجن المنقول إليه صورة أمر الإيداع المشار إليه فى المادة السابقة وجميع أوراقه بما فى ذلك البحوث الاجتماعية والصحية عن حالته.

مادة 8- عند دخول المسجون يجب تسجيل ملخص الأمر بحبسه بالسجل العمومى للمسجونين ويتم هذا التسجيل بحضور من أحضر المسجون ثم يوقع عليه.

مادة 9- يجب تفتيش كل مسجون عند دخوله السجن وأن يؤخذ ما يوجد معه من ممنوعات أو نقود أو أشياء ذات قيمة.

وإذا كان على المسجون التزامات مالية للحكومة بمقتضى الحكم الصادر عليه بالعقوبة استوفيت هذه الالتزامات مما يوجد معه من نقود، فإن لم تكف للوفاء ولم يف المسجون بهذه الالتزامات بعد تكليفه بذلك يبعت الأشياء ذات القيمة بواسطة النيابة العامة للوفاء بمطلوب الحكومة من حصيلة البيع على أن يراعى عدم المضى فى البيع إذا نتج منه مبلغ كاف للوفاء بالمطلوب من المسجون.

وإذا قل ما حصل من المسجون من نقود وما حصل من البيع على الوجه السالف بيانه عن مقدار الالتزامات المالية للحكومة احتفظ له بمبلغ لا يقل عن جنيه يقيد بالأمانات وأضيف الباقى لحساب الحكومة.

أما إذا تبقى له شئ بعد وفاء هذه الالتزامات فيقيد الباقى لحسابه بالأمانات للإنفاق منه عليه عند الحاجة ما لم يسلم بناء على طلبه إلى من يختاره أو إلى القيم عليه.

مادة 10[2]- يحتفظ للمسجون بالأشياء ذات القيمة التى توجد معه عند دخوله السجن والتى لا تباع استيفاء لمطلوبات الحكومة طبقاً للمادة السابقة ما لم تسلم بناء على طلبه إلى من يختاره أو إلى القيم عليه.

وتؤول ملكية هذه الأشياء إلى الدولة إذا لم يتقدم صاحبها أو ورثته لتسلمها خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الإفراج عنه أو وفاته فى السجن.

وفى حالة هروب المسجون وعدم القبض عليه خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ هروبه ترسل ودائعه إلى النيابة المختصة للتصرف فيها.

مادة 11- تعدم ثياب كل مسجون يتضح أنها مضرة بالصحة داخل السجن، أما الثياب الأخرى فيحتفظ بها للمسجون إذا كانت مدة سجنه سنة فأقل، فإن زادت على ذلك سلمت لمن يختاره المسجون أو للقيم عليه فإن امتنع من تسلمها جاز بيعها لحساب المسجون وقيد المتحصل من البيع لحسابه بالأمانات طبقاً لما هو مبين بالفقرة الأخيرة من المادة التاسعة.

مادة 12- يجوز مصادرة ما يخفيه المسجون أو يمتنع من تسليمه أو يحاول غيره خفية توصيله إليه فى السجن.
   تقسيم المسجونين ومعاملاتهم
 مادة 13- يقسم المحكوم عليهم إلى درجات لا تقل عن ثلاث. وتبين كيفية المعاملة والمعيشة لكل درجة بقرار من وزير الداخلية بناء على اقتراح مدير عام السجون وموافقة النائب العام.

وتراعى اللوائح الداخلية للسجون فى ترتيب وضع المسجونين فى كل درجة وفى نقلهم من درجة إلى أخرى مع مراعاة السن.

مادة 14- يقيم المحبوسون احتياطياً فى أماكن منفصلة عن أماكن غيرهم من المسجونين. ويجوز التصريح للمحبوس احتياطياً بالإقامة فى غرفة مؤثثة مقابل مبلغ لا يجاوز 150 مليماً يومياً، وذلك فى حدود ما تسمح به الأماكن والمهمات بالسجن وفق ما تبينه اللائحة الداخلية.

مادة 15- للمحبوسين احتياطياً الحق فى ارتداء ملابسهم الخاصة، وذلك ما لم تقرر إدارة السجن مراعاة للصحة أو للنظافة أو لصالح الأمن أن يرتدوا الملابس المقررة لغيرهم من المسجونين.

مادة 16- يجوز للمحبوسين احتياطياً استحضار ما يلزمهم من الغذاء من خارج السجن أو شراؤه من السجن بالثمن المحدد له فإن لم يرغبوا فى ذلك أو لم يستطيعوا صرف لهم الغذاء المقرر.

مادة 17- يجوز لمدير عام السجون بعد موافقة الناب العام أن يمنح المحكوم عليهم بالحبس البسيط كل أو بعض المزايا المقررة للمحبوسين احتياطياً.

مادة 18- إذا زادت مدة بقاء المحكوم عليه فى السجن على أربع سنين وجب قبل الإفراج عنه أن يمر بفترة انتقال وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية مدة هذه الفترة وكيفية معاملة المسجون خلالها، على أن يراعى التدرج فى تخفيف القيود أو منح المزايا.

مادة 19- تعامل المسجونة الحامل ابتداء من الشهر السادس للحمل معاملة طبية خاصة من حيث الغذاء والتشغيل والنوم حتى تضع حملها وتمضى أربعون يوماً على الوضع.

ويجب أن يبذل للأم وطفلها العناية الصحية اللازمة مع الغذاء والملبس المناسب والراحة، ولا يجوز حرمان المسجونة الحامل أو الأم من الغذاء المقرر لها لأى سبب كان.

مادة 20- يبقى مع المسجونة طفلها حتى يبلغ من العمر سنتين. فإن لم ترغب فى بقائه معها أو بلغ هذه السن سلم لأبيه أو لمن تختاره من الأقارب. فإن لم يكن للطفل أب أو أقارب يكفلونه وجب على مدير السجن أو مأموره إخطار المحافظ أو المدير لتسلمه للعناية به خارج السجن فى أحد الملاجئ وإخطار الأم المسجونة بمكانه وتيسير رؤيتها له فى أوقات دورية على الوجه الذى تبينه اللائحة الداخلية.

مادة 20 مكرر[3]- يعامل كل من تسلب حريته بغير حكم قضائى، المعاملة المقررة للمحبوسين احتياطياً فى هذا القانون ويلغى ما يخالف ذلك من أحكام.
تشغيل المسجونين

مادة 21- تحدد أنواع الأشغال التى تفرض على المحكوم عليهم بالأشغال الشاقة أو السجن أو بالحبس مع الشغل بقرار يصدر من وزير الداخلية بالاتفاق مع وزير العدل.

مادة 22- لا يجوز أن تنقص مدة تشغيل المحكوم عليهم بالأشغال الشاقة أو بالسجن أو بالحبس مع الشغل عن ست ساعات فى اليوم ولا أن تزيد على ثمان.

ولا يجوز تشغيل المسجونين فى أيام الجمع والأعياد الرسمية ولا غير المسلمين فى أعيادهم الدينية، وذلك كله فى غير حالات الضرورة.

مادة 23- إذا اقتضى الأمر تشغيل المسجونين فى أعمال تتعلق بالمنافع العامة وفى جهات بعيدة عن السجن جاز إيواؤهم ليلاً فى معسكرات أو سجون مؤقتة، وذلك بأمر يصدره مدير عام السجون بعد موافقة وزير الداخلية.

وتراعى فى هذه الحالة القواعد المقررة داخل السجن من حيث الغذاء والصحة والنظام والتأديب، ويتخذ المدير العام ما يراه من الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع هرب المسجونين.

مادة 24- لا يجوز تشغيل المحبوسين احتياطياً والمحكوم عليهم بالحبس البسيط إلا إذا رغبوا فى ذلك.
أجور المسجونين

مادة 25- تبين اللائحة الداخلية الشروط اللازمة لاستحقاق المحكوم عليهم أجوراً مقابل أعمالهم فى السجن وأوجه صرف هذه الأجور.

مادة 26- لا يجوز توقيع الحجز على أجور المسجونين، وذلك دون إخلال بحق إدارة السجن فى خصم مقابل الخسائر التى يتسبب فيها المسجون.

مادة 27- إذ توفى المسجون يصرف أجره إلى ورثته الشرعيين.

تثقيف المسجونين

مادة 28- تقوم إدارة السجن بتعليم المسجونين مع مراعاة السن ومدى الاستعداد ومدة العقوبة.

مادة 29- يضع وزير الداخلية بالاتفاق مع وزير التربية والتعليم منهج الدراسة للرجال والنساء وذلك بعد أخذ رأى مدير عام السجون.

مادة 30[4]- تنشأ فى كل سجن مكتبه للمسجونين تحوى كتباً دينية وعلمية وأخلاقية يشجع المسجونين على الانتفاع بها فى أوقات فراغهم.

ويجوز للمسجونين أن يستحضروا على نفقتهم الكتب والصحف والمجلات، وذلك وفق ما تقرره اللائحة الداخلية.

مادة 31[5]-على إدارة السجن أن تشجع المسجونين على الإطلاع والتعليم وأن تيسر الاستذكار للمسجونين الذين لديهم الرغبة فى مواصلة الدراسة وأن تسمح لهم بتأدية الامتحانات الخاصة بها فى مقار اللجان.

مادة 32- يكون لكل ليمان أو سجن عمومى واعظ أو أكثر لترغيب المسجونين فى الفضيلة وحثهم على أداء الفرائض الدينية، كما يكون له أخصائى أو أكثر فى العلوم الاجتماعية والنفسية على الوجه الذى تبينه اللائحة الداخلية.

علاج المسجونين

مادة 33- يكون فى كل ليمان أو سجن غير مركزى طبيب أو أكثر أحدهم مقيم تناط به الأعمال الصحية وفقاً لما تحدده اللائحة الداخلية.

ويكون للسجن المركزى طبيب فإذا لم يعين له طبيب كلف أحد الأطباء الحكوميين أداء الأعمال المنوط بطبيب السجن.

مادة 34[6]- كل محكوم عليه بالأشغال الشاقة يتبين لطبيب الليمان أنه عاجز عن العمل فى الليمان يعرض أمره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه بالاشتراك مع مدير عام مديرية الشئون الصحية المختصة أو من يندبه من الأطباء العاملين بالمديرية للنظر فى نقله إلى سجن عمومى، وينفذ قرار النقل بعد اعتماده من مدير عام السجون وموافقة النائب العام.

وعلى السجن المنقول إليه المسجون المريض مراقبة حالته وتقديم تقرير طبى عنه إلى مدير القسم الطبى للسجون إذا تبين أن الأسباب الصحية التى دعت لهذا النقل قد زالت، وفى هذه الحالة يشترك مدير القسم الطبى مع مدير عام مديرية الشئون الصحية المختصة أو من يندبه من الأطباء العاملين بالمديرية فى فحصه للنظر فى إعادته إلى الليمان، ويصدر أمر من النائب العام بإعادته وتستنزل المدة التى يقضيها المحكوم عليه فى السجن من مدة العقوبة بالليمان.

مادة 35- كل مسجون محكوم عليه نهائياً يتبين لطبيب السجن أنه مصاب بخلل فى قواه العقلية يعرض أمره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه، فإذا رأى إرساله إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية للتثبت من حالته نفذ ذلك فوراً، فإذا اتضح أنه مختل العقل ظل بالمستشفى ويبلغ النائب العام ليصدر أمراً بإيداعه فيها حتى يبرأ، وعند شفاء المسجون تبلغ إدارة المستشفى النائب العام بذلك، فيأمر بإعادته إلى السجن وتستنزل من مدة عقوبته المدة التى قضاها فى المستشفى.

مادة 36- كل محكوم عليه يتبين لطبب السجن أنه مصاب بمرض يهدد حياته بالخطر أو يعجزه عجزاً كلياً يعرض أمره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه بالاشتراك مع الطبيب الشرعى للنظر فى الإفراج عنه.

وينفذ قرار الإفراج بعد اعتماده من مدير عام السجون وموافقة النائب العام وتخطر بذلك جهة الإدارة والنيابة المختصة.

ويتعين على جهة الإدارة التى يطلب المفرج عنه الإقامة فى دائرتها عرضه على طبيب الصحة لتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليه كل ستة أشهر وتقديم تقرير عن حالته يرسل إلى مصلحة السجون لتتبين حالته الصحية توطئة لإلغاء أمر الإفراج عنه إذا اقتضى الحال ذلك.

ويجوز لمدير عام السجون ندب مدير قسم طبى السجون والطبيب الشرعى للكشف على المفرج عنه لتقرير حالته الصحية كلما رؤى ذلك.

ويعاد المسجون الذى أفرج عنه طبقاً لما سبق إلى السجن لاستيفاء العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه بأمر من النائب العام إذا تبين من إعادة الفحص التى يجريها الطبيبان المذكوران أن الأسباب الصحية التى دعت إلى هذا الإفراج قد زالت، ويجوز إعادته أيضاً بأمر من النائب العام إذا غير محل إقامته دون إخطار الجهة الإدارية التى يقيم فى دائرتها.

وتستنزل المدة التى يقضيها المريض المفرج عنه خارج السجن من مدة العقوبة.

مادة 37[7]- إذا بلغت حالة المسجون المريض درجة الخطورة يجب على إدارة السجن أن تبادر إلى إبلاغ جهة الإدارة التى يقيم فى دائرتها أهله لإخطارهم بذلك فوراً، ويؤذن لهم بزيارته.

وإذا توفى المسجون يخطر أهله فوراً بنفس الطريقة وتسلم إليهم جثته إذا حضروا وطلبوا تسلمها، فإن رغبوا فى نقل الجثة إلى بلده تتخذ الإجراءات الصحية على نفقة الحكومة قبل تسليمها إليهم لنقلها على نفقتهم ولا يسمح بنقل الجثة إذا كانت الوفاة بمرض وبائى.

وإذا مضت على وفاة المسجون أربع وعشرون ساعة دون أن يحضر أهله لتسلم جثته، أودعت أقرب مكان إلى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث.

فإذا لم يتقدم أحد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ الإيداع سلمت إلى إحدى الجهات الجامعية.

الزيارة والمراسلة
مادة 38- يكون لكل محكوم عليه الحق فى التراسل ولذويه أن يزوروه وذلك طبقاً لما تبينه اللائحة الداخلية، وللمحبوسين احتياطياً هذا الحق دون إخلال بما يقضى به قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بشأنهم فى هذا الصدد.

مادة 39- يرخص لمحامى المسجون فى مقابلته على انفراد بشرط الحصول على إذن كتابى من النيابة العامة، ومن قاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها سواء أكانت المقابلة بدعوة من المسجون أم بناء على طلب المحامى.

مادة 40- للنائب العام أو المحامى العام ولمدير عام السجون أو من ينيبه أن يأذنوا لذوى المسجون بزيارته فى غير مواعيد الزيارة العادية، إذا دعت لذلك ضرورة.

مادة 41[8]- لضابط السجن حق تفتيش أى شخص يشتبه فى حيازته أشياء ممنوعة داخل السجن سواء كان من المسجونين أو العاملين بالسجن أو غيرهم.

مادة 42- يجوز أن تمنع الزيارة منعاً مطلقاً أو مقيداً بالنسبة إلى الظروف أوقات معينة وذلك لأسباب صحية أو متعلقة بالأمن.

(9) 

تأديب المسجونين

مادة 43- الجزاءات التى يجوز توقيعها على المسجونين هى:

1- الإنذار.

2- الحرمان من كل أو بعض الامتيازات المقررة لدرجة المسجون أو فئته لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً.

3- تأخير نقل المسجون إلى درجة أعلى من درجته فى السجن لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر إن كان محكوم عليه بالحبس أو بالسجن، ولمدة لا تزيد على سنة إن كان محكوماً عليه بالأشغال الشاقة.

4- تنزل المسجون إلى درجة أقل من درجته فى السجن لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر إن كان محكوماً عليه بالحبس أو بالسجن. ولمدة لا تزيد على سنة إن كان محكوماً عليه بالأشغال الشاقة.

5- الحبس الانفرادى لمدة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوماً.

6- وضع المحكوم عليه بغرفة التأديب المخصوصة التى تعينها اللائحة الداخلية لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر.

ولا يجوز نقل المحكوم عليه من السجن إلى غرفة التأديب المخصوصة بالليمان إلا إذا كانت سنة لا تقل عن سبع عشرة سنة، ولا تجاوز الستين وذلك بعد موافقة النائب العام.

ويترتب على ذلك الحرمان من الزيارة والتراسل خلال المدة التى تقضى بهذه الغرفة.

7- ألغيت عقوبة الجلد بالقانون رقم 152 لسنة 2001[9].



مادة 44- لمدير السجن أو مأموره توقيع العقوبات الآتية:

1- الإنذار.

2- الحرمان من بعض الامتيازات المقررة لفئة السجون .

3- تأخير نقل المسجون إلى درجة أعلى لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر إن كان محكوماً عليه بالأشغال الشاقة أو لمدة لا تزيد على شهر إن كان محكوماً عليه بالسجن أو بالحبس مع الشغل.

4- الحبس الانفرادى لمدة لا تزيد على أسبوع.

وتوقع هذه العقوبات بعد إعلان المسجون بالفعل المنسوب إليه وسماع أقواله وتحقيق دفاعه، ويكون قرار مدير السجن أو مأموره بتوقيع العقوبة نهائياً.

أما العقوبات الأخرى فيوقعها مدير عام السجون بناء على طلب مدير السجن أو مأموره، وذلك بعد تحرير محضر يتضمن أقوال المسجون وتحقيق دفاعه وشهادة الشهود.

مادة 45- تقيد بسجل خاص جميع العقوبات التى توقع على المسجونين.

مادة 46- يجب على مدير السجن أو مأموره أن يبلغ فوراً محافظ المدينة أو مدير المديرية، وكذلك النيابة العامة بما يقع مع المسجونين من هياج أو عصيان جماعى.

مادة 47- لا يحول توقيع أية عقوبة تأديبية صدر الأمر بها بالتطبيق لأحكام هذا القانون دون إخلاء سبيل المسجون فى الميعاد المقرر بمقتضى الحكم الصادر عليه قضائياً.

مادة 48- يعامل المحبوسون احتياطياً فيما يتعلق بالنظام التأديبى معاملة المحكوم عليهم بالحبس أو بالسجن، ومع ذلك لا توقع عليهم عقوبة النقل إلى الليمان.


الإفراج عن المسجونين

مادة 49- يفرج عن المسجون ظهر اليوم التالى لانتهاء مدة العقوبة.

مادة 50- إذا لم يكن مقرراً وضع المسجون تحت مراقبة البوليس أو مطلوباً تسليمه إليه أو ممن يقتضى تسليمهم إليه بالنسبة إلى نوع جرائمهم،جاز لإدارة السجن أن تعطيه استمارة سفر إلى بلده أو إلى أية جهة أخرى يختارها فى الجمهورية المصرية تكون أقرب من بلده مسافة إذا طلب المسجون ذلك.

مادة 51- إذا لم يكن للمسجون ملابس أو لم يكن فى قدرته الحصول عليها تصرف له ملابس طبقاً لما تقرره اللائحة الداخلية للسجون.


الإفراج تحت شرط

مادة 52- يجوز الإفراج تحت شرط عن كل محكوم عليه نهائياً بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية إذا أمضى فى السجن ثلاثة أرباع مدة العقوبة وكان سلوكه أثناء وجوده فى السجن يدعو إلى الثقة بتقويم نفسه وذلك ما لم يكن فى الإفراج عنه خطر على الأمن العام.

ولا يجوز أن تقل المدة التى تقضى فى السجن عن تسعة أشهر على أية حال، وإذا كانت العقوبة هى الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فلا يجوز الإفراج إلا إذا قضى المحكوم عليه فى السجن عشرين سنة على الأقل.

مادة 53- يكون الإفراج تحت شرط بأمر من مدير عام السجون طبقاً للأوضاع والإجراءات التى تقررها اللائحة الداخلية.

مادة 54- إذا تعددت العقوبات المحكوم بها لجرائم وقعت قبل دخول المحكوم عليه بالسجن يكون الإفراج على أساس مجموع مدد هذه العقوبات.

أما إذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه أثناء وجوده فى السجن جريمة فيكون الإفراج على أساس المدة الباقية عليه وقت ارتكاب هذه الجريمة مضافاً إليها مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه من أجل ارتكابها.

مادة 55- إذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية قد قضى فى الحبس الاحتياطى مدة واجباً خصمها من مدة العقوبة فيكون الإفراج عنه تحت شرط على أساس كل المدة المحكوم بها.

وإذا صدر العفو بتخفيض مدة العقوبة فلا يدخل فى حساب المدة الواجب قضاؤها فى السجن للإفراج المدة التى لا يصح بمقتضى العفو التنفيذ بها.

مادة 56- لا يجوز منح الإفراج تحت شرط إلا إذا وفى المحكوم عليه الالتزامات المالية المحكوم بها عليه من المحكمة الجنائية فى الجريمة، وذلك ما لم يكن من المستحيل عليه الوفاء بها.

مادة 57- يصدر بالشروط التى يرى إلزام المفرج عنهم تحت شرط بمراعاتها قرار من وزير العدل، وتبين بالأمر الصادر بالإفراج تحت شرط الواجبات التى تفرض على المفرج عنه من حيث محل إقامته وطريقة تعيشه وضمان حسن سيره.

مادة 58- يسلم المسجون إلى جهة الإدارة مع أمر الإفراج لتنفيذه مع تسليمه التذكرة المبين فيها اسمه، والعقوبة المحكوم بها عليه ومدتها والتاريخ المقرر لانقضائها وتاريخ الإفراج تحت شرط، ويذكر فيها الشروط التى وضعت للإفراج عنه والواجبات المفروضة عليه، وينبه عليه فيها إلى أنه إذا خالف الشروط والواجبات المذكورة أو إذا وقع منه ما يدل على سوء سلوكه ألغى الإفراج عنه ويعاد إلى السجن طبقاً لما هو مقرر فى المادة 59.

مادة 59- إذا خالف المفرج عنه الشروط التى وضعت للإفراج ولم يقم بالواجبات المفروضة عليه ألغى الإفراج عنه وأعيد إلى السجن ليستوفى المدة الباقية من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه.

ويكون إلغاء الإفراج فى هذه الحالة بأمر من مدير عام السجون بناء على طلب رئيس النيابة فى الجهة التى بها المفرج عنه، ويجب أن يبين فى الطلب الأسباب المبررة له.

مادة 60- لرئيس النيابة العامة من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب المدير أو المحافظ إذا رؤى إلغاء الإفراج أن يأمر بالقبض على المفرج عنه وحبسه إلى أن يصدر مدير عام السجون قرار بشأنه، ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس على خمسة عشر يوماً إلا بإذن من النائب العام.

وإذا ألغى الإفراج خصمت المدة التى قضيت فى الحبس من المدة الواجب التنفيذ بها بعد إلغاء الإفراج.

مادة 61- إذا لم يلغ الإفراج تحت شرط حتى التاريخ الذى كان مقرراً لانتهاء مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها أصبح الإفراج نهائياً، فإذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هى الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أصبح الإفراج نهائياً بعد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الإفراج المؤقت.

ومع ذلك إذا حكم فى أى وقت على المفرج عنه فى جناية، أو جنحة من نوع الجريمة السابق الحكم عليه من أجلها يكون قد ارتكبها فى المدة المبينة فى الفقرة السابقة جاز إلغاء الإفراج إذا لم يكن قد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الحكم الثانى.

مادة 62- يجوز بعد إلغاء الإفراج أن يفرج عن المسجون مرة أخرى إذا توافرت شروط الإفراج السابق الإشارة إليها، وفى هذه الحالة تعتبر المدة الباقية من العقوبة بعد إلغاء الإفراج كأنها مدة عقوبة محكوم بها.

فإذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فلا يجوز الإفراج قبل مضى خمس سنوات.

مادة 63- للنائب العام النظر فى الشكاوى التى تقدم بشأن الإفراج تحت شرط وفحصها واتخاذ ما يراه كفيلاً برفع أسبابها.

مادة 64- على إدارة السجن إخطار وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والعمل بأسماء المحكوم عليهم قبل الإفراج عنهم بمدة كافية لا تقل عن شهرين لكى يتسنى فى هذه المدة تأهيلهم اجتماعياً وإعدادهم للبيئة الخارجية مع بذل كل أسباب الرعاية والتوجيه اللازمة لهم.

(12)

المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام

مادة 65- تنفذ عقوبة الإعدام داخل السجن أو فى مكان آخر مستور بناء على طلب كتابى من النائب العام إلى مدير عام السجون يبين فيه استيفاء الإجراءات التى يتطلبها القانون.وعلى إدارة السجون إخطار وزارة الداخلية والنائب العام باليوم المحدد للتنفيذ وساعته.

مادة 66- يكون تنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام بحضور مندوب من مصلحة السجون وأحد وكلاء النائب العام ومندوب من وزارة الداخلية ومدير السجن أو مأموره وطبيب السجن وطبيب آخر تندبه النيابة العامة.

ولا يجوز لغير من ذكروا أن يحضر التنفيذ إلا بإذن خاص من النيابة العامة ويجب أن يؤذن للمدافع عن المحكوم عليه بالحضور إذا طلب ذلك.

مادة 67- يتلو مدير السجن أو مأموره منطوق الحكم الصادر بالإعدام والتهمة ا لتي حكم من أجلها على المحكوم عليه وذلك فى مكان التنفيذ وبمسمع من الحاضرين. وإذا رغب المحكوم عليه فى إبداء أقوال يحرر وكيل النائب العام محضراً بها.

مادة 68- يوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام على الحبلى إلى ما بعد شهرين من وضعها.

مادة 69- لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام فى أيام الأعياد الرسمية والأعياد الخاصة بديانة المحكوم عليه.

مادة 70- لأقارب المحكوم عليه بالإعدام أن يزوروه فى اليوم السابق على التاريخ المعين للتنفيذ وعلى إدارة السجن إخطارهم بذلك.

مادة 71- إذا كانت ديانة المحكوم عليه بالإعدام تفرض عليه الاعتراف أو غيره من الفروض الدينية قبل الموت وجب إجراء التسهيلات اللازمة لتمكين أحد رجال الدين من مقابلته.

مادة 72[10]- تسلم جثة المحكوم عليه بالإعدام إلى أهله إذا طلبوا ذلك ووافقت جهة الإدارة، ويجب أن يكون الدفن بغير احتفال فإذا لم يتقدم أحد منهم لاستلامها خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة أودعت أقرب مكان إلى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث.

فإذا لم يتقدم أحد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ الإيداع سلمت إلى إحدى الجهات الجامعية.

(13)

الإدارة والنظام

مادة 73- يتولى مدير عام السجون إدارة السجون والإشراف على سير العمل بها.

مادة 74- مدير السجن أو مأموره مسئول عن حراسة المسجونين فى السجن ويتولى تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وجميع القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالسجون داخل السجن الذى يتولى إدارته ويلتزم بتنفيذ الأوامر التى يصدرها له المدير العام للسجون ويخضع لإشرافه موظفو ومستخدمو كل سجن ويعملون طبقاً لأوامره.

مادة 75- يكون فى كل سجن السجلات الآتية:

سجل عمومي للمسجونين ودفتر يومية حوادث السجن وسجل أمتعة للمسجونين وسجل تشغيل المسجونين وسجل الجزاءات وسجل الهاربين من السجن وسجل الشكاوى والطلبات المقدمة من المسجونين وسجل الزيارات يعد لتدوين ملاحظات الزائرين الذين لهم صفة رسمية، السجلات القضائية التى يرى النائب العام ضرورة استعمالها تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون. وينشأ كذلك لكل مسجون به بحث شامل عن حالة المسجون من النواحى الاجتماعية والطبية والنفسية وتتبع منه حالته وما يطرأ عليه من تحسن أو انتكاس وكذلك يذكر فيه توصيات الأخصائى الاجتماعى الوارد ذكره فى المادة 32، وكذلك أى سجل آخر يرى المدير العام للسجون ضرورة استعماله.

وتكون هذه السجلات تحت إشراف مدير السجن أو مأموره ورقابته، ويكون مسئولاً عن تنظيمها واستيفائها.

مادة 76- يكون لمديرى ومأمورى السجون ووكلائهم وضباط مصلحة السجون صفة مأمورى الضبط القضائى كل فى دائرة اختصاصه.

مادة 77- مدير السجن أو مأموره مسئول عن تنفيذ كل أمر يتلقاه من النيابة العامة أو من قاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها أو من المحكمة بطلب إحضار أحد المسجونين، وعليه أن يلاحظ إرسال المسجون المطلوب إحضاره فى اليوم والساعة المحددين.

مادة 78- يجب على مدير السجن أو مأموره إبلاغ النيابة العامة والجهات المختصة فوراً بوفاة أى مسجون يموت فجأة أو نتيجة حادث أو إصابته إصابة بالغة أو فراره، وكل جناية تقع مع المسجونين أو عليهم.

ويجب عليه أيضاً إبلاغ النيابة حوادث الجنح التى ترتكب من المسجونين أو عليهم إذا كانت خطيرة أو كانت ظروف المتهم من شأنها أن تجعل الجزاء التأديبى غير كاف.

مادة 79- لا يسمح لأحد من رجال السلطة بالاتصال بالمحبوس احتياطياً داخل السجن إلا بإذن كتابى من النيابة العامة، وعلى مدير السجن أو مأموره أن يدون فى دفتر يومية السجن اسم الشخص الذى سمح له بذلك، ووقت المقابلة وتاريخ الإذن ومضمونه.

مادة 80- يجب على مدير السجن أو مأموره قبول أية شكوى جدية من المسجون، شفوية أو كتابية وإبلاغها إلى النيابة العامة أو الجهة المختصة بعد إثباتها فى السجل المعد للشكاوى.

مادة 81- يكون إعلان المسجونين إلى مدير السجن أو مأموره أو من يقوم مقامه ويجب عليه أن يتخذ جميع الوسائل الكفيلة بإطلاع كل مسجون فى أقرب وقت على صورة أى حكم أو ورقة تعلن إليه فى السجن وتفهيمه ما تضمنته، وإذا أبدى المسجون رغبة فى إرسال صورة الإعلان إلى شخص معين وجب إرسالها إليه بكتاب موصى عليه وإثبات هذه الإجراءات فى سجل خاص.

مادة 82- يجب أن يكون كل تقرير بالاستئناف أو بغيره يرغب أحد المسجونين فى رفعه بواسطة مدير السجن أو مأموره محرراً على النموذج المخصص لذلك والمعتمد من النائب العام.

ويجب على مدير السجن أو مأموره أن يتحقق من تسلم تقارير الاستئناف أو التقارير الأخرى المقدمة من المسجونين ومن قيدها بالسجل المخصص لذلك وترسل فوراً إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة، ويجوز إرسالها بالبريد بكتاب موصى عليه إذا كان قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة بعيداً عن السجن.

(14) 

التفتيش

مادة 83- يكون لمصلحة السجون مفتشون ومفتشات للتفتيش على السجون للتحقق من استيفاء شروط النظافة والصحة والأمن داخل السجن، ومن تنفيذ كافة النظم الموضوعة للسجن، ويرفعون تقاريرهم فى هذا الشأن إلى مدير عام السجون.

مادة 84- للمحافظين والمديرين حق الدخول فى السجون الكائنة فى دوائر اختصاصهم فى كل وقت، وعلى إدارة السجن أن تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها إلى مدير عام السجون.

(15) 

الإشراف القضائى

مادة 85- للنائب العام ووكلائه فى دوائر اختصاصهم حق الدخول فى جميع أماكن السجن فى أى وقت للتحقق من:

1- أن أوامر النيابة وقاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها وقرارات المحاكم يجرى تنفيذها على الوجه المبين فيها.

2- أنه لا يوجد شخص مسجون بغير وجه قانونى.

3- عدم تشغيل مسجون لم يقض الحكم الصادر ضده بتشغيله فيما عدا الأحوال المبينة فى القانون.

4- عزل كل فئة من المسجونين عن الفئة الأخرى ومعاملتهم المعاملة المقررة لفئتهم.

5- أن السجلات المفروضة طبقاً للقانون مستعملة بطريقة منتظمة.

وعلى العموم مراعاة ما تقضى به القوانين واللوائح واتخاذ ما يرونه لازماً بشأن ما يقع من مخالفات. ولهم قبول شكاوى المسجونين وفحص السجلات والأوراق القضائية للتحقق من مطابقتها للنماذج المقررة. وعلى مدير السجن أو مأموره أن يوافيهم بجميع ما يطلبونه من البيانات الخاصة بالمهمة الموكل إليهم القيام بها.

مادة 86- لرؤساء ووكلاء محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية وقضاة التحقيق حق الدخول فى كل وقت فى السجون الكائنة فى دوائر اختصاص المحاكم التى يعملون بها.

ولرئيس ووكيل محكمة النقض حق الدخول فى جميع السجون.

وعلى إدارة السجن أن تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها إلى المدير العام.

(16) 

أحكام عامة ووقتية

مادة 87- يجوز للسجانين ولرجال الحفظ المكلفين بحراسة المسجونين أن يستعملوا أسلحتهم النارية ضد المسجونين فى الأحوال الآتية:

1- ضد أى هجوم أو أية مقاومة مصحوبة باستعمال القوة إذا لم يكن فى مقدورهم صدها بوسائل أخرى.

2- منع فرار مسجون إذا لم يمكن منعه بوسائل أخرى، وفى هذه الحالة يتعين أن يكون إطلاق أول عيار نارى فى الفضاء، فإذا استمر المسجون على محاولته الفرار بعد هذا الإنذار، جاز للأشخاص المكلفين حراسته أن يطلقوا النار فى اتجاه ساقه.

مادة 88- يجب أن ينبه المسجونين عند دخولهم السجن وعندما يبرحونه للعمل خارجه إلى ما نص عليه فى المادة السابقة.

مادة 89- لمدير السجن أو مأموره أن يأمر –كإجراء تحفظى- بتكبيل المسجون بحديد الأيدى إذا وقع منه هياج أو تعد شديد، وعليه أن يرفع الأمور فوراً إلى مدير عام السجون.

ولا يجوز أن يجاوز مدة التكبيل 72 ساعة.

مادة 90- يجوز لمدير السجن أو مأموره أن يأمر بتكبيل المحبوس احتياطياً بحديد الأرجل إذا حاول الهرب أو إذا خيف هربه وكان لهذا الخوف أسباب معقولة، وعليه إبلاغ ذلك فوراً إلى النيابة العامة أو قاضى التحقيق حسب الأحوال.

ويجوز للنيابة العامة أو لقاضى التحقيق أن يأمر برفع التكبيل بالحديد إذا لم ير ما يقتضيه. ويجوز لمدير السجن أو مأموره أن يأمر بقيد المسجون بحديد الأرجل فى مثل الحالات السابقة، وعليه أن يبلغ ذلك فوراً إلى مدير عام السجون.

مادة 91[11]- يجب أن يقيد كل أمر بالتكبيل بالحديد فى سجل يومية حوادث السجن مع بيان أسباب ذلك.

مادة 91 مكرر- يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أودع أو أمر بإيداع من تسلب حريته على أى وجه، فى غير السجون والأماكن المبينة فى المادتين الأولى والأولى مكرراً من هذا القانون.

مادة 92- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على ألف قرش أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين:

1- كل شخص أدخل أو حاول أن يدخل فى السجن أو فى أحد معسكرات السجون بأية طريقة كانت شيئاً من الأشياء على خلاف القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للسجون.

2- كل شخص أدخل فى السجن أو المعسكر أو أخرج منه وسائل على خلاف النظام المقرر فى السجن وبالقوانين واللوائح.

3- كل شخص أعطى شيئاً ممنوعاً لمسجون محكوم عليه أو محبوس احتياطياً أثناء نقله من جهة إلى أخرى.

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وغرامة لا تزيد على ألفى قرش أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا وقعت الجريمة من أحد موظفى السجن أو من أحد المكلفين حراسة المسجونين.

مادة 93- يجب أن يعلق فى محل ظاهر على الباب الخارجى لكل سجن نص المادة السابقة.

مادة 94- لوزير الداخلية أن يخصص مكاناً فى السجن العمومى لقبول الأجانب الذين بأمر بحجز من يرى إبعاده منهم مؤقتاً بالتطبيق لأحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 فى شأن جوازات السفر وإقامة الأجانب والقوانين المعدلة له، ويعاملون المعاملة التى يقررها وزير الداخلية.

مادة 95- تظل السجون المركزية خاضعة للنظام المقرر بها حالياً إلى أن يتم إلحاقها بمصلحة السجون.

مادة 96- يلغى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الرابع الصادر به قانون الإجراءات الجنائية رقم 150 لسنة 1950.

مادة 97- يلغى المرسوم بقانون رقم 180 لسنة 1949 بلائحة السجون والقوانين المعدلة له والمرسوم بقانون رقم 21 لسنة 1936 بشأن المحكوم عليهم فى جرائم الصحافة المعدل بقانون رقم 636 لسنة 1954.

مادة 98- ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية ويكون له قوة القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره. ولوزير الداخلية إصدار اللائحة الداخلية له.

يبصم هذا القرار بخاتم الدولة وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها.

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 26 ربيع الثانى سنة 1376 (29 نوفمبر 1956).

جمال عبد الناصر










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] مضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1968م.

[2] معدلة بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1972م.

[3] مضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1968م.

[4] معدلة بالقانون رقم 23 لسنة 1973م.

[5] معدلة بالقانون رقم 87 لسنة 1973م.

[6] معدلة بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1976م.

[7] الفقرة الثالثة معدلة بالقانون رقم 119 لسنة 1974م.

[8] معدلة بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1972م.

[9] وكان ينص على 

" جلد المسجون بما لا يزيد على 36 جلدة، فإذا كان عمر المسجون أقل من سبع عشرة سنة استبدل بالجلد الضرب بعصا رفيعة بما لا يجاوز عشر عصى.

وتبين اللائحة الداخلية وصف الأداة التى تستعمل فى الجلد.

ولا يجوز توقيع عقوبة الجلد إلا فى حالتى الاعتداء على الموظفين المنوطين بحفظ النظام فى السجن أو التمرد الجماعى، وما إلى ذلك من حالات الضرورة التى يقررها وزير الداخلية.

ولا يجوز أن يوقع على المسجونات عقوبة الجلد أو النقل إلى غرفة التأديب المخصوصة أو التنقل إلى 
الليمان "

[10] معدلة بالقانون رقم 119 لسنة 1974م.

[11] مضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1968م.
قانون رقم 6 لسنة 2009 بتعديل بعض أحكام القرار رقم 396 لسنة 1956 في شأن تنظيم السجون 

نشر في الجريدة الرسمية العدد 4 مكرر (أ) في 27 يناير سنة 2009 
باسم الشعب 

رئيس الجمهورية 
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه وقد أصدرناه :
(المادة الأولى )
يستبدل بنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 19 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1956 ، النص التالي :
مادة 19 فقرة أولى :
تعامل المسجونة الحامل معاملة طبية خاصة من حيث الغذاء والتشغيل والنوم منذ ثبوت حملها بتقرير طبي، والى أن تضع مولودها وتمضي أربعين يوما على الوضع .
(المادة الثانية )
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره .
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها .

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في غرة صفر سنة 143- ه 
(الموافق 27 يناير سنة 2009 م ) 

حسني مبارك

----------

